# Aireview no more?



## michael_selway (3 April 2006)

Aireview no more?

http://www.aireview.com

Just wondering

thx

MS


----------



## Julia (3 April 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Aireview no more?
> 
> http://www.aireview.com
> 
> ...




Have just sent them an email asking this question, Michael, as I've found their comments in recent days ambiguous.  Hope they are not folding up as it has been a worthwhile publication.

Julia


----------



## noirua (4 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Have just sent them an email asking this question, Michael, as I've found their comments in recent days ambiguous.  Hope they are not folding up as it has been a worthwhile publication.
> 
> Julia




Quite agree, hopefully it's only the editor walking out leaving them in limbo.


----------



## michael_selway (4 April 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Quite agree, hopefully it's only the editor walking out leaving them in limbo.




yep, btw Julia, any replies?

thx

MS


----------



## Julia (4 April 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> yep, btw Julia, any replies?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




Michael,

No.  Possibly they have been inundated with similar emails and, given the seemingly abrupt departure of the editor, I suppose the place will be chaotic even if they are not folding up.  I have emailed them before and received a prompt response - but this has been from the now departed editor.  Will advise if I receive a reply.

Julia


----------



## markrmau (5 April 2006)

Perhaps it has moved here.

http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_web&rc=NEWS


----------



## Julia (8 April 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Perhaps it has moved here.
> 
> http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_web&rc=NEWS





Markrmau,

Exactly right.  I subscribe to fnarena and have noticed the new "News" section which is very reminiscent in style of Aireview.

Then yesterday I received an email from Rudi Filapek-Vandyck, ex Aireview editor, with whom I've had contact in the past, confirming this is where he and "the team" are and suggesting we maintain contact.

It should be a very complementary union. 
(umm, I mean between fnarena and Rudi et al of course). 

Julia


----------



## Odysseus (9 April 2006)

Aireview and FnArena: It may be worth pointing out that simultaneously with the arrival of the Aireview crew at FnArena the latter has been considerably expanded, and apparently will get yet better. It was well worth the small subscription rate even before, and at the moment is certainly a good investment by itself. Or that at least is what I am finding. You get good info on current analysts' consensus views - not just BUY/HOLD etc., but REASONS for the judgements offered. And you can check back, and also check currrent views of stocks not discussed on any given day. There are also very insightful articles. I think it is one of the better newsletters just now, and most are far more outrageously expensive. This, for example, is far cheaper than The Inside Trader, and offers much of the same material (though not all).


----------



## Julia (9 April 2006)

Odysseus said:
			
		

> Aireview and FnArena: It may be worth pointing out that simultaneously with the arrival of the Aireview crew at FnArena the latter has been considerably expanded, and apparently will get yet better. It was well worth the small subscription rate even before, and at the moment is certainly a good investment by itself. Or that at least is what I am finding. You get good info on current analysts' consensus views - not just BUY/HOLD etc., but REASONS for the judgements offered. And you can check back, and also check currrent views of stocks not discussed on any given day. There are also very insightful articles. I think it is one of the better newsletters just now, and most are far more outrageously expensive. This, for example, is far cheaper than The Inside Trader, and offers much of the same material (though not all).




Completely agree, Odysseus.  Best value for money I've found.

Julia


----------



## noirua (20 April 2006)

Noted the comments on fnarena: Aireview is still in limbo, with letters of condolence added. http://www.aireview.com/welcome.php


----------



## OzFrisky (20 April 2006)

Hope they get it back together, it was a good read.


----------



## markrmau (20 April 2006)

Unfortunately it looks like you will have to subscribe at fnarena for it.

Note the fnarena news (old aireview) is a different subscription from the broker call.

broker call - $120 for 12 months
news $60 for 12 months while easter discount lasts.

I personally have subscribed. (tax deductible I assume).

The news articles haven't been quite as good as aireview, but that may just be nothing really interesting has come along over the last few days.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2006)

Hooray, AIREVIEW is back on May 1st 2006!

http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=3802


----------



## Mumbank (28 April 2006)

Wow, that's great news, gee I miss their little reports every morning. Such good info.


----------



## Happy (28 April 2006)

Glad to see Air coming back soon.


----------



## michael_selway (30 April 2006)

Mumbank said:
			
		

> Wow, that's great news, gee I miss their little reports every morning. Such good info.




I agree   

Btw does anyone know similar sites like

http://www.aireview.com
http://www.fnarena.com

but for US stocks?

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (1 May 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> I agree
> 
> Btw does anyone know similar sites like
> 
> ...




Hi M_S. Try http://www.stockhouse.com/news/

They send a daily news sheet on US and Canadian stocks.


----------



## michael_selway (1 May 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi M_S. Try http://www.stockhouse.com/news/
> 
> They send a daily news sheet on US and Canadian stocks.




Ok thanks, but do they have brokers forecasts and target prices like what the below sites provide?

http://www.aireview.com
http://www.fnarena.com

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (2 May 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Ok thanks, but do they have brokers forecasts and target prices like what the below sites provide?
> 
> http://www.aireview.com
> http://www.fnarena.com
> ...





Hi M_S, Stockhouse is a very big site indeed and there is very little not covered.  You will need to spend a great deal of time learning about it. Aireview and fnarena are not in the same league as this giant.


----------



## michael_selway (12 May 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi M_S, Stockhouse is a very big site indeed and there is very little not covered.  You will need to spend a great deal of time learning about it. Aireview and fnarena are not in the same league as this giant.




Ok thx

Btw is http://www.aireview.com down atm?

MS


----------



## noirua (12 May 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Ok thx
> 
> Btw is http://www.aireview.com down atm?
> 
> MS




Hi M_S, try http://www.aireview.com.au


----------



## noirua (28 February 2007)

*Re: Aireview some more?*

An Aireview of the market:  http://www.aireview.com.au/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=5023


----------

